# [NVIDIA] sensations etranges [RESOLU]

## pathfinder

edit: resolu. voir dernier post: un bug sur certaines nvidia avec la 3D. je reviens a la GeForce2 MX440. j attends la venue d une 7600 GT 256RAM  :Smile: 

salut a tous,

il et un peu tard, mais j ai trop de boulot....

bon, alors voila

je suis poasse d une nvidia GeForce MX420 de 64Mo de RAM et sans sortie DVI a une 

nvidia (AGP 4x) GeForce FX5200 128 Mo RAM sortie DVI

logiquement ca devrait etre mieux!...

par ailleurs, ma RAM est passee de 512 Mo DDR 33MHz a 512 DDR33 + 512 DDR 400MHz. (ok j irai a 333)

j ai allume le PC, mais j ai pas la sensation que l image soit meilleure (pas encore passe au DVI), j ai meme une drole de sensation avec l ecran.

je sais pas comment dire et je sais pas quoi regarder pour savoir si tout est ok...

beryl est beaucoup moins fluide, les effets sont plus lents, surtout la maximization (il n y a plus cet effet caoutchouc)

et pourtant:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV34 [GeForce FX 5200] (rev a1)
> 
> $ glxinfo 
> ...

 

Vous auriez un conseil pour savoir objectivement si tout est bon?

ma resolution est a 1280 x 1024 a 60Hz (celle conseillee par l ecran)

EDIT: non seulement c est assez crade, mais en plus, si j avais pas mal de fenetres ouvertes, l ordi me mettait avec beryl une fenetre noire si j en agrandissais une, ET CA VIENT DE ME LE FAIRE!!!!

le PC est un p4 a 2.4GHz... et 

 df

Filesystem           1K-blocks      Used Available Use% Mounted on

/dev/hda8                  60% /

udev                         2708      1% /dev

/dev/hda7                    83% /home

/dev/hdd3                  90% /mnt/cimne_fat

/dev/hdd5                   79% /mnt/cimne_fat2

shm                             0      0% /dev/shm

/dev/sda1              76% /media/disk-1

----------

## Temet

Faut pas oublier que sur le 5200, le premier chiffre désigne la série et le deuxième la puissance... t'as donc une carte super faible en fait.

Perso quand j'ai eu des soucis avec ma 6600 GT et que j'ai remis ma vieille FX5500, Beryl n'était pas vraiment utilisable ... enfin utilisable si, mais pas avec plaisir.

... déjà qu'avec la 6600 GT j'ai viré Beryl alors bon ... ;)

EDIT : j'ai une 7300 sur mon portable et y a une putain de différence entre la 6600 GT et la 7300, qui est à la rue.

----------

## CryoGen

 *Temet wrote:*   

> Faut pas oublier que sur le 5200, le premier chiffre désigne la série et le deuxième la puissance... t'as donc une carte super faible en fait.
> 
> Perso quand j'ai eu des soucis avec ma 6600 GT et que j'ai remis ma vieille FX5500, Beryl n'était pas vraiment utilisable ... enfin utilisable si, mais pas avec plaisir.
> 
> ... déjà qu'avec la 6600 GT j'ai viré Beryl alors bon ... 
> ...

 

Moui m'endin là il passe d'un 4 MX à une 5200 (bon c'est une MX aussi mais c'est quand meme la génération suivante  :Very Happy: )

C'est géré par le legacy aussi la 5200 ?

----------

## pathfinder

ok donc ce qui importe c est le 2eme chiffre?

donc 5200 est nase?

c est mieux tout de meme que 

GeForce4 MX420 64Mo ?    FX5200 GeForce?

en fait je sais pas si j ai AGP4X ou 8X, windows a detecte du 4x...

j ai un vieux PC... 1G0 de RAM

DONC pour vraiment sentir la difference... que devrais je lui donner?

si tu dis que 6600GT est pas encore parfaite... mmmm je mets quoi?

http://wwww.optice.es/servlet/TARJETA_GRAFICA_XFX_PV-T73K-YAL3__GEFORC_309626_optize.html

Celle ci marcherait sur mon PC?  (je n ai pas de PCI Express, juste du PCI et je sais pas si j ai de l AGP, le PC date de fevrier 2003, un Dell... ici ils parlent d AGP8X)

 c est une 7600. Est ce puissant? c est bien une NVIDIA? (edit)

windows m a detecte un AGP4X,... je sais pas ce que c est ni ce que ca veut dire, est ce que AGP c est le PC et le 8x ou 4x c est la carte qui vietn dessus?

----------

## GentooUser@Clubic

La FX5200 est naze (c'est l'entrée de gamme d'une très mauvaise série) mais de la a ramer sous beryl, non (j'ai vu tourner beryl impec sur des portables avec des chips intel).

Tu utilise quelle version du driver nvidia actuellement ?

Poste la Section "Device" de ton /etc/X11/xorg.conf ?

Vu les symptômes je dirais que beryl utilise la fonction "copy", mais je me trompe p-e.

Donc dans le menu de beryl "Advanced Beryl options" -> "Rendering path" sélectionne "Texture from Pixmap".

----------

## xaviermiller

60 Hz est la réponse : trop faible vitesse de rafraîchissement, interférences avec l'éclairage, vibrations...

Passe à une vitesse supérieure, et s'il le faut, réduit la résolution...

----------

## Temet

 *GentooUser@Clubic wrote:*   

> La FX5200 est naze (c'est l'entrée de gamme d'une très mauvaise série) mais de la a ramer sous beryl, non (j'ai vu tourner beryl impec sur des portables avec des chips intel).

 

Pas d'accord!

C'est un peu un mythe le Beryl qui tourne sur TNT2.

Beryl marche nickel chrome sur la 6600GT, ça va sur la 7300 du portable (j'ai baissé le nombre de particules de l'effet flamme pour que ce soit plus fluide) mais je te garantis que sur la Fx5500, ça rame. C'est utilisable, mais vaut mieux éviter l'effet flamme.

EDIT : et pour les 60Hz, c'est pas la réponse. Sur mon desktop avec la 6600GT, je suis en 60Hz et ça marche à merveille.

----------

## Ezka

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> 60 Hz est la réponse : trop faible vitesse de rafraîchissement, interférences avec l'éclairage, vibrations...

  *Quote:*   

> et pour les 60Hz, c'est pas la réponse. Sur mon desktop avec la 6600GT, je suis en 60Hz et ça marche à merveille.

 

Vous chamaillez pas les n'enfants   :Razz:  demandez lui quel type d'écran il a, si c'est un LCD 60Hz c'est suffisant, ils ne subissent pas l'effet de scintillement des CRT   :Wink:  .

Sinon pour ta FX5200 ... je pense que ta Ge4 est mieux ! Simplement car le FX5200 sont vraiment, vraiment nulle. C'est bon pour faire de la bureautique et encore. Ces cartes sont des Ge5 sans shader (je crois d'ailleur qu'elle n'intègre pas les shader 1.1) ... bref mieux vaut ta Ge4 et ses shaders 1.1 ! Par expérience la MX420 est une bonne carte   :Wink:  .

La série des FX5xxx intègre les shader 2.0 ... sauf que ces cartes ne savent pas les calculer correctement, une carte ATI équivalente est 2 à 8x plus efficace pour les calculs de shaders 2.0  :Wink:  .

----------

## Temet

Mon desktop a un bon vieux CRT en 60Hz  :Wink: 

----------

## kwenspc

 *Temet wrote:*   

> Mon desktop a un bon vieux CRT en 60Hz 

 

Ouch et les yeux ça va?  :Confused:    (en CRT mieux vaut être au minimum à 85hz de rafraichissement, sinon c'est pas génial pour les yeux)

----------

## xaviermiller

Ou alors tu t'éclaires à la bougie ?

----------

## Ezka

 *Temet wrote:*   

> Mon desktop a un bon vieux CRT en 60Hz 

 

 :Shocked:  ton bureau est tout noir ?   :Laughing:  tu devrais essayer en 75 ou 85Hz   :Wink: 

----------

## bivittatus

Ben...je tourne avec une 6200 64 Mb et je n'ai aucun souci de fluidité avec beryl (si ce n'est que j'ai effectivement diminué le nombre de particules de l'effet flamme, mais il en reste largement assez pour que ce soit zouli!!!)...les soucis interviennent seulement lors d'une compilation par exemple...

Pour la résolution, je suis en 1280x1024@60Hz...

----------

## pathfinder

merci de vos reponses...

ok elle est apparemment pourrie... (j etais pas en COPY ni TEXTURE PIXMAPS mais en AUTO)

Mais elle a tout de meme une sortie numerique (difference?) et 2 fois plus de memoire, non?

la carte que j ai citee, c est une nvidia=? elle est bien?

copatible avec ma machine?

je fais quoi? je garde ma vieille ou celle ci? (c est bizarre, le cube est nettement mieux rendu surtout quand je le tourne, mais les Maximize n ont plus de details (l espece de bublle gum pourarriver a l ecran maxi)

 :Sad: 

c est un LCD DONC 60 Hz est tres bien. de toutes facons il me propose 50,54, ou 60

la resolution est la meme que j utilisais avant avec l autre carte.

----------

## Temet

Nan, mon écran CRT en 1280x1024 à 60Hz marche très bien, je n'ai pas mal aux yeux, ni à la tête et l'affichage est nickel.

Sans doute encore un vieux mythe des vieux écrans ces histoires ... car je n'ai AUCUN soucis à 60Hz.

----------

## sebtx

Euh loin d'être un mythe c'est une réalité...

Enfin après des mois passés devant un écran plat de pc portable, mes yeux ne supportent plus le crt si il a pas un rafraichissement d'au moins 75Hz

Après chacun son point de vue...

----------

## pathfinder

bon on diverge

le support technique Dell m a dit que de 64 a 128 il y a pas vraient de difference

et que je sentirais rien en perfs.

il faut que j achete de l AGP4x (ouille) ou du PCI car j ai pas PCI Express

et qu en plus je veux NVIDIA, et en plus avec au moins 256 de RAM.... oula...

Bien, sinon, pour le rafraichissement, 60 Hz c est pas l ideal, mais c est largement bon

la plupart des TV a tube sont a 50Hz les gars, et Philips il y a quelques annees se vantait d avoir les 100Hz... pour confort visuel...

mais 50 Hz c est commun

plus la frequence est elevee, plus il y a de rafraichissement par seconde.

entre nous, l oeil je crois qu il est capable de discerner 24 images par seonde: pour qu un mouvement soit fluide, il faut au moins 24 images par seoncde, et l oeil est ainsi berne.

Bien, 60 images par seconde, ca me parait plutot pas mal.

c est clair que 85 rafraichissements, c est bien mieux.

mais apres, ca depend de la tolerance de chacun

Vous avez une CG Nvidia a me conseiller qui remplisse ces criteres?

merci a tous!

----------

## xaviermiller

oui, 60Hz est suffisant, sauf quand tu le confrontes à un éclairage à 50Hz (lampes, néons, ...) : tu obtiens une vibration à 10Hz, bien visible.

----------

## Ezka

 *pathfinder wrote:*   

> je veux NVIDIA, et en plus avec au moins 256 de RAM....

 

256 ça te servira à rien sur une carte plus ancienne qu'une Ge6xxx et encore ... pour une Ge6600 128Mo suffiront a mon avis ...

----------

## pathfinder

oula... je dirais que les neons sont a 100Hz justement

niveau interferences,... fais moi le calcul des intensites  lumineuses! :d

----------

## xaviermiller

 *pathfinder wrote:*   

> oula... je dirais que les neons sont a 100Hz justement
> 
> niveau interferences,... fais moi le calcul des intensites  lumineuses! :d

 

où ça ? avec un allumage électronique, peut-être, mais si tu utilises un ballast à l'ancienne (transfo), tu es en 50 Hz  :Wink: 

----------

## gglaboussole

 *pathfinder wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   # emerge -auvDN world
> 
> These are the packages that would be merged, in order:
> 
> Calculating world dependencies... done!
> ...

 

Tu as vu que tu as des paquets bloquants ?? ton problème ne viendrait pas d'un conflit entre nvidia-drivers et legacy-drivers ? lequel as tu d'installé ? pour ta carte ce ne sont pas les legacy qui conviennet mais nvidia-drivers....

----------

## netfab

Les paquets bloquants doivent être dûs à ceci : il a dû préciser la version des nvidia-drivers dans son package.keywords ( =x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-1.0.9631 ), et comme tous les nvidia-drivers sont récemment passés en -r1, excepté la version en stable, portage veut downgrader, et s'embrouille avec les nvidia-legacy. J'ai eu le même comportement il y a quelques jours.

----------

## pathfinder

en effet mon keywords avait un nvidia drivers

les legacy n ont jamais ete installes

je tente maintenant avec un emerge -C nvidia drivers, puis un commentaire dans mon keywords, et un emerge nvidia drivers (8776, la stable)

ca passe, donc ok.

sauf que je sais pas si c est lie, mais maintenant gnome reste frozen quand je le lance, il ne reagit plus, ni ctrl alt bcskp ni ctrl alt suppr reagissent...

je pige rien, c est la premiere fois que ca arrive.

la je suis sous fluxbox, c est impecc... mais gnome passe plus...

je sais pas trop pourquoi...

----------

## guilc

 *Temet wrote:*   

>  *GentooUser@Clubic wrote:*   La FX5200 est naze (c'est l'entrée de gamme d'une très mauvaise série) mais de la a ramer sous beryl, non (j'ai vu tourner beryl impec sur des portables avec des chips intel). 
> 
> Pas d'accord!
> 
> C'est un peu un mythe le Beryl qui tourne sur TNT2.
> ...

 

Ouais, heu, mais t'as fumé quoi Temet ???  :Laughing: 

Aucun mais alors AUCUN problème de fluidité avec beryl avec des cartes pourries. Ni sur ma Geforce 4 MX420 (équivalent à du geforce 2 TI hein  :Wink: ) ni meme sur la intel845 toute pourrie sur ma machine au taf, ni MEME sur ma i815 du portable !!!

Alors non, beryl a besoin de peanuts pour être fluide, pas besoin d'un foudre de guerre !

----------

## pathfinder

euh, je suis finalement revenu a ma MX420. mais c est moins fluide. en fait, lorsque je fais apparaitre le cube, il y a comme un bug graphique, des degrades de fenetres en noir qui apparaissent, et ca n y etait pas avec l autre carte.

mais l autre carte plantait le systeme, gnome mettait peut etre 10 minutes a etre operationnel, puis apres ca, en 1 clic, tout etait gelé. je devais rebooter la machine via ssh.

apres plusieurs tests, j en ai eu marre et j ai donc remis l ancienne CG

merci a tous, je chercherai une carte agp4X de chez nvidia avec au moins 256 RAM car a Dell on m a dit que je verrais aucune difference de 64 a 128.

voili voilou

si vous connaissez un site ou un modele, je suis preneur!

ciao!

edit

http://www.pixmania-pro.com/es/es/378208/art/xfx/geforce-7600gs-512-mb-hdt.html

bon en fait, a Dell ils m ont dit qu il fallait un AGP4x

quelle est la difference entre 4x et 8x? c est quoi exactement le probleme si je prends 8x (parce que je trouve pas 4x...)

parce que celle ci m a l air plutot pas mal dut tout....

----------

## _Seth_

 *pathfinder wrote:*   

> [...]Mais elle a tout de meme une sortie numerique (difference?) [...]

 

J'ai pas mal cherché sur le net avant d'acheter mon écran LCD (il y a 1 mois). J'ai lu sur hardware.fr qu'il n'y avait pas de différences qualitatives entre DVI et VGA, pour des résolutions classiques s'entend (genre 1680*1050 et pas 2560 x 3200   :Twisted Evil:  ). Grosso modo, la seule petite différence peut être une légère désynchro entre ton GPU et ton écran en VGA, ce qui entraîne une sorte de flou. Mais comme la quasi-totalité des écrans ont un petit bouton (sync/auto/cal/...) pour se resynchroniser sur la carte graphique, donc au pire tu appuyes sur un bouton à chaque fois que tu redémarres ton pc.

PS: j'ai la flemme de chercher l'endroit exact de cette info sur hardware.fr, si le besoin s'en fait sentir, je peux le retrouver.

----------

## Ezka

 *pathfinder wrote:*   

> merci a tous, je chercherai une carte agp4X de chez nvidia avec au moins 256 RAM car a Dell on m a dit que je verrais aucune difference de 64 a 128.
> 
> voili voilou
> 
> si vous connaissez un site ou un modele, je suis preneur!
> ...

 

Mon avis est que c'est pas normal que Beryl ne soit pas fluide avec une geforce 4 !! Le problème est ailleurs. Sinon tu peux, en principe, mettre un carte agp 8x sur du 4x, mais bon ... ça bridera la carte de moitié.

Et faire la différence entre du 64 et du 128 ... c'est pas faux tu verras pas la différence, mais c'est pareil avec 256 ou 512 ce sera kifkif qu'avec du 64 vu que ton agp va se trainer à 4x.

Sinon la 7600GS est tréééés bien   :Laughing:  c'est ce que j'ai !

----------

## pathfinder

ok je vois

beryl est fluide

c est juste un truc bizarre pas genant au niveau du cube, le reste est fluide.

mais si j ai plusieurs fenetres ouvertes... il y a un moment ou la derniere fenetre en la maximisant, devient noire... et je suppose que c est un pb de memoire de CG.

Bien, alors la 7600GS aec 512 de RAM meme si je suis en AGP 4x (comment je sais que c est un AGP 4x? sur nvidia-settings c est marque mais je sais pas si c est pas la carte qui fait ca) ca devrait se sentir, non? dites moi oui!!!

----------

## CryoGen

Bah moi j'ai une 7600GT mais sur pci-express. En tout cas ca marche très bien ^_^

----------

## Ezka

 *pathfinder wrote:*   

> Bien, alors la 7600GS aec 512 de RAM meme si je suis en AGP 4x (comment je sais que c est un AGP 4x? sur nvidia-settings c est marque mais je sais pas si c est pas la carte qui fait ca) ca devrait se sentir, non? dites moi oui!!!

 

Dans le bios en principe tu peux activer 2x 4x 8x je pense

Aprés si tu vas sentir la différence ... oué trés certainement un peu   :Laughing: 

----------

## pathfinder

j ai regarde dans le bios, 

en fait, le seul truc que je peux modifier au niveau video est le controleur primaire de la video, soit un IDE, soit l AGP.

apres il passe de toutes facons en AGP

j espere simplement que si je mets une carte AGP8x, il va "naturellement" et "simplement" changer et passer a 8x 

 :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

bon, de toutes facons, je vais retenter la CG de 128Mo, car le cube est pas propre, et je suis pas sur que le plantage general de la machine etait du a la CG (mon home etait plein, a cause de beagle...)

Enfin voila, je vous tiens au courant. demain normalement je tente l autre CG et parle a l informaticien pour acheter via la boite la 7600 GT.

ciao a tous!

----------

## dapsaille

Geforce 7600GT en agp à environ 130/140

 En 4x elle passe aussi j'ai testé chez un ami :p

 Bon ca arrache viollement cette carte

----------

## pathfinder

moi j ai un probleme

avec la Geforce MX440 64 Mo le pivotage des faces du cube a un leger bug et franchement la tele c est CRADE meme en fenetre. (je soupconne par ailleurs les drivers de n etre pas aussi bons que ceux pour win)

Bon, a part ca, si je tente une FX5200 (ok de moindre qualite) mais de 128Mo, il y a un truc qui passe pas: l ecran est gele, fige, plus rien de repond (la souris bouge, caps locj montre que le clavier reagit, mais aucune touche n a effet ni aucun clic de souris, je peux pas changer de console, rien il ne reste qplus qu a rebooter violemment)

j avais deja remarque ceci, mais la c est flag.

je remets la MX, tout se passe tres bien, avec ces lenterus.

je remets celle ci, je reemerge meme les nvidia drivers avec le eselect qui suit, mais rien a faire, ca plante.

alors mon doute est le suivant:

j ai commande la 7600 GS ou GT (on doit me confirmer, c est pourquoi c est en attente et vos reponses sont assez irgentes)

1/mais est ce que ca marchera?!!!

est ce que ca va pas geler?!

2/pourquoi ca gele?

3/ est ce que resoudra le probleme de fluidite de la tele? et de beryl (la 128 a marche pendant un c ourt moment il y a quelques jours et beryl et le cube etaient propres)?

parce que c est 157 euros, sans tva, Et c est en AGP donc je crois pas que sur un futur nouveau PC elle sera reutilisable...

alors si c est dans le vent... les boules...

d ou peut provenir ce bug?

----------

## Scullder

 *guilc wrote:*   

>  *Temet wrote:*    *GentooUser@Clubic wrote:*   La FX5200 est naze (c'est l'entrée de gamme d'une très mauvaise série) mais de la a ramer sous beryl, non (j'ai vu tourner beryl impec sur des portables avec des chips intel). 
> 
> Pas d'accord!
> 
> C'est un peu un mythe le Beryl qui tourne sur TNT2.
> ...

 

On doit pas avoir les mêmes exigences de fluidité. Plus les versions passent et plus c'est rapide, mais essaie quand même sur ta fx 5200 d'augmenter la résolution à 1600*1200 ou en activant l'anti aliasing, tu verras vite les limites avec l'effet de pluie, de flou, de flammes... Je trouve pas ça très agréable à utiliser.

----------

## pathfinder

alors voila

j ai refait quelques tests.

la FX 5200 necessite les nvidia-drivers et non pas les nvidia-legacy.drivers comme suugéré avant.

meme comme ca, il n y a aucune plainte dans dmesg ni dans le log, sauf que:

avec fluxbox tout passe impecc.

le probleme vient de gnome. 

et pllus precisement, avec beryl: si j utilise comme WM metacity, tout est impecc.

maintenant, si je passe a beryl,... ca freeze completement et un reboot violent est la seule alternative (j ai pas d autre post pour ssh et shutdown en douceur)

Donc il doit y avoir un probleme avec beryl en WM et la FX5200.

au cas ou j ai reemerger beryl derriere... mais rien n y fait, ca plante au bout de quelques secondes cette fois ci.

emerge -1 beryl-core beryl beryl-manager beryl-settings 

j abandonne, de toutes facons j ai bien revu ce que je voulais voir: les quelques secondes ou ca plante pas, c est nettement plus fluide.

je crois que je vais donc acheter cette CG qu on m a trouvee.

je laisse ceci ouvert au cas ou vous auriez d autres idees.

(je viens de voir que j ai pas emerge beryl-dbus, je le fais maintenant)

je poste sous fluxbox, et je retente.

si ca marche pas, j aurai du eteindre violemment la machine, et j arrete pour ce soir... vous saurez donc quoi... 

bonne nuit a tous! (je suis sur que ca reglerea pas le probleme)

j ai l impression que c est plus dans le nvidia GLX pour beryl qu il y a un probleme. (vous savez, AIGLX, INTEL et NVIDIA integre) (et bein LA, dans le !integre pour beryl il doit y avoir un truc que la FX5200 digere pas.)

----------

## Temet

Sache que j'ai un pb avec ma 6600GT: la 3D la fait planter.

Je pensais que c'était Beryl quand je le testais... et je disais que c'était une bouse... mais les screensavers 3D font planter aussi et GoogleEarth aussi.

PS : ceci dit, sur mon laptop la 3D ne plante pas et je suis toujours autant anti beryl  :Very Happy: 

----------

## pathfinder

ca craint ca!

tu veux dire que peut etre qu avec la 7600 GT il y aura pas de  3D? parce que dans ce cas elle sert a rien!!!!

en fait, beryl passe presque impecc maintenant (meme si je suis sur avec plus de memoire il sera heureux)

la teloche passe impecc sous fluxbox ou meme gnome et metacity

ca merde avec les 2.

mais si l achat d une nouvelle carte ne change rien, ... comment pourrais je savoir?

----------

## Temet

Faut savoir que beaucoup de 6600GT AGP sont bugguées, cherche un peu sur le net tu verras, sur forum hardware, une quantité affolante de WINDOWSIENS dont les cartes plantent systématiquement en 3D.

C'est pas pb nux.

Ce bug n'existe pas sur les 7600GT AGP.

----------

